# Geeez. 49 years ago



## squatting dog (Nov 19, 2019)

I just realized that 49 years ago yesterday, I left the Republic of Vietnam. Strange how quickly time has past and yet, sometimes late at night when I'm restless and walking around my land, there's something about the stillness and darkness that puts me right back in the jungle.  
I guess it'll never let me be.  Think I'll have a drink for all my fallen comrades.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 19, 2019)

Thank you for your service...


----------



## Trade (Nov 19, 2019)

It's been 48 years, 3 months, and 4 days for me. 

Dayum, where did the time go?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 19, 2019)

*God Bless all who served our Country. My Husband got out of the Navy 49yrs ago. Thankfully he never served in Viet Nam. He was on a land base in the U.S.A*


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 20, 2019)

Trade said:


> It's been 48 years, 3 months, and 4 days for me.
> 
> Dayum, where did the time go?


Heard that.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 20, 2019)

63 years for me and the name Vietnam hadn't come into use yet, at least for young folks in this country.


----------



## Nautilus (Nov 20, 2019)

I was Navy, helicopter carrier, Vietnam, 1968-71.  I used to sit on a .50 cal mount for hours sometimes, watching the flying fish. I find myself doing the same when we are on cruises, generally in the Pacific.  Lots of memories come flooding back during those times.


----------



## Trade (Nov 20, 2019)

DaveA said:


> 63 years for me and the name Vietnam hadn't come into use yet, at least for young folks in this country.



You were in Vietnam in 1956?


----------



## oldman (Nov 21, 2019)

I left Okinawa 4 days before Christmas in 1971. I made it home early morning, December 24th thanks to the USAF.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 21, 2019)

Trade said:


> You were in Vietnam in 1956?


Guess I didn't make it clear. I finished up my hitch in 1956 and at that time, no one was talking about Vietnam. Any talk about warfare was regarding WWII and Korea.  Vietnam hadn't even been mentioned at that time, at least here in the States.  Maybe in France -- I don't know as they had connections there.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 22, 2019)

I was in the Air Force from 1954 to 1957, and am considered an Korean War Vet.  I never went near Korea, but took care of many of those who were wounded in that war.  Viet Nam was still called Indo-China back then.  I lost my husband in the Nam mess.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2019)

Lewkat said:


> I was in the Air Force from 1954 to 1957, and am considered an Korean War Vet.  I never went near Korea, but took care of many of those who were wounded in that war.  Viet Nam was still called Indo-China back then.  I lost my husband in the Nam mess.


Lewkat, were you a doctor or a nurse? 
Bless you for your service.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 22, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Lewkat, were you a doctor or a nurse?
> Bless you for your service.


I am a nurse, RadishRose.  I was a flight nurse in France for nearly a year.


----------



## cdestroyer (Nov 24, 2019)

i left sept 1971 after a year brown water navy riverine combat support.


----------

